# Pub Bet: Could anyone link to the historical highs of AUD to GBP?



## Scuba (22 April 2011)

Just like the title but the bet was that (allegedly) the Aussie dollar bought two British pounds at one point in the 1970's...

I said bollocks, anyone prove me right or wrong?

btw; _Google only returned short term results on my searches... _ 

Regards,
Scuba


----------



## springhill (22 April 2011)

*Re: ??? To decide a pub bet: Could anyone link to the historical highs of AUD to GBP?*

Monthly exchange rate of UK pound sterling per Aussie dollar since 1969.

http://www.economagic.com/em-cgi/data.exe/rba/fxrukps


----------

